# Architecture inspired by or based on Le Corbusier's Five Points of Modern Architecture



## Andy1008 (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm currently doing research into Le Corbusier and in particular have been looking at the Villa Savoye and the Five Points of Modern Architecture. However I've been struggling to find examples of architecture which were based on or inspired by each of Le Corbusier's five points of architecture and I was certain someone here would have more knowledge than me.


Freestanding support pillars (pilotis)
Open floor plan independent from the supports
Vertical facade that is free from the supports
Long horizontal windows
Roof gardens

(Ideally I'm looking for examples which are not by Le Corbusier.)

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

The Olympic village of Munich fits the profile (sort of)










Here's a nice topic about it: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=461495


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Perhaps this may be of some help?


----------



## sanyambahga (Jun 15, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/arnout-fonck/6803608253


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Many International-Style buildings have at least one or more of the aspects from that list.


----------

